# Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge question.



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello,

Thinking about adding a Derailleur hanger alignment gauge to my tool arsenal.
Are they more or less all the same or is there the one?

Thank you.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

look for reviews.....some have play in them making them fussy to use, some are solid, easy to set...

price doesn't seem to matter there are some good cheap ones and crap pricy ones, but the highest end is great. people like the abbey hag for example


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Abbey seems to have only 5 star ratings.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The Abbey is so good it makes the Park seem low grade in comparison. The level of precision adjustment with the Abbey tool just isn't possible with the Park imo, not to mention the ease of use. Expensive but a tool you'll covet forever.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

As far as bike tools go a Dag is probably in the top 3. It's essential in diagnosing shifting issues.

The accuracy of the Park Dag 2.2 is good enough. If your tool box is full of Snap-on for sure get the Abbey Hag. As you move up in price you gain a bit more accuracy and ease of use with the Abbey Hag being the top of the heap. The plus to the Abbey and Unior style tools is they are really compact and have a small footprint in the tool box. The minus (minor minus) to both style tools is it's up to you to determine when you are 90 degree perpendicular to the rim where as both the Park tool Dag 2.2 (fixed) and 3.0 (indexed) are 90 degrees to the rim. Also the Park and their clones are longer tools and offer a bit more leverage if you need to do some bending.

A final note, old Dags won't fit all frames. I had to update my Dag 2.0 because it would not fit onto my new frame.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ratt said:


> The plus to the Abbey and Unior style tools is they are really compact and have a small footprint in the tool box. The minus (minor minus) to both style tools is it's up to you to determine when you are 90 degree perpendicular to the rim where as both the Park tool Dag 2.2 (fixed) and 3.0 (indexed) are 90 degrees to the rim.


It's easy to know when the Abbey indicator is perpendicular to the rim because that's where it's closest, I don't see that as a minus at all. The only minus to the Abbey is the price.


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just sold my DAG 2.0 for a WolfTooth. I like that it's more compact and that rather then indexing off the rim it's indexing off the axle which in my mind makes more sense in terms of eccentricity...but likely it's only in my mind and smarter people will point out the flaws in my thought process. Also, the indicator doesn't get tangled in the spokes which is nice...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

indexing off the rim at 12, 9 and 6 makes it easy to give your hanger any adjustment bends, and is more accurate when being used as a hand tool and bending tool....but only if you know 100% the rim is dead true. if you did not check the rim for millmeter precision truing, then just use the valve stem at 12, 9 and 6 as a reference...that way the rim can be slightly untrue but it won't matter using the valve as your reference point


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Man, that Abbey HAG is sweet! I want one even though I bought a Park hanger alignment tool a dozen or so years ago and it still works just fine. IIRC I paid about $60 for my Park BITD and at the time, it was a tough decision. I didn't want to have to go to the bike shop whenever I wondered if my hanger might be bent (not very often but just often enough)... but $60?!? Damn, that seemed like a lot of money at the time for a tool I might use once or twice a year.

I still use it once or twice a year. More often on friends' bikes than my own bikes anymore. It still works as good as it ever did -- which is good enough -- but whenever I see a well designed, well built, ingenious & ergonomic tool like Abbey's HAG, I want one whether I "need" one or not. Meanwhile the HAG's $185 price tag ensures I'll remain happy with my measly Park tool.
=sParty


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

I bought the Cyclospirit tool off of Amazon a couple of years ago. $50 and looks almost identical to the Park tool. The play in the tool is fairly minimal. I used it to successfully align hangers several times (unfortunately!) over those two years. That Abbey HAG tool looks awesome, but it's 3.5x the price.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got a 54 dollar one off amazon...it works...park clone... it's just a little fiddly making sure of positioning when extending or retracting to reach the rim edge


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I used the Park DAG for years. I purchased the Abby HAG 4 years ago and my personal thoughts are that it's far more of a precision tool that the Park. Hands down, I vote for Abby as a superior tool in terms of use, tighter tolerances and quality. I was never fully happy with the Park.


----------



## t22a80 (May 26, 2009)

The Abbey is nice but this is what I got. It's almost as nice but considerably cheaper. It's not as compact but still much smaller than the Park tool.









Unior Hanger Genie - 1602/2


Our new Hanger Genie is the newest tool to bear our Genie moniker. A derailleur hanger alignment tool compatible with wheel sizes from 20" to 29+", the Hanger Genie will be work with nearly any bike you put it on.




uniorusa.com





Also Park is releasing a new version that's improved but still not as nice as the HAG or the Unior.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

John232629 said:


> I just sold my DAG 2.0 for a WolfTooth. I like that it's more compact and that rather then indexing off the rim it's indexing off the axle which in my mind makes more sense in terms of eccentricity...but likely it's only in my mind and smarter people will point out the flaws in my thought process. Also, the indicator doesn't get tangled in the spokes which is nice...


I have one of these, I've used it several times. It's really pretty simple to use, and comparing to a park was just as accurate, when both are used as documented.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

t22a80 said:


> The Abbey is nice but this is what I got. It's almost as nice but considerably cheaper. It's not as compact but still much smaller than the Park tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know where the tool is made?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We can say for a fact that Abby Tools are 100 percent American-made in Bend, Oregon


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the Unior Hanger Genie tool. I haven't used other hanger tools and cannot compare them, but IMO the Unior tool has too much movement.

The prototype tool that Unior had was exact copy of Abbey tool. The production version is kind of reversed and that makes it mechanically more complicated. Perhaps Abbey has patented their design or smth. 

Unior tool has two problems: the bronze bushing that rotates around the steel bolt is too short and connection between the arm and bushing is not solid. There is at least 7-8mm of movement. In order to use the tool you must gently press it towards the rim to get consistent measurements.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have seen some use various hanger alignment tools that were so sloppy and loose and swear they are great tools. For me, tolerance is everything.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am a sucker for tools.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

acer66 said:


> View attachment 1930668
> 
> I am a sucker for tools.




You will never regret it!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You'll have no regrets indeed. I have used several other derailleur hanger tools and the Abby is clearly the best by a good margin over the others. The Abby is strong enough to tweak and persuade the burliest of hangers. One of my favorite tools.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to add content, I recently bought the ZTTO DAG off eBay for $43/shipped. It's a complete Park knockoff. I would say it's equivalent to the Park DAG I've used before. Nice solid build with good TIG welds.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a Park. I bought the Abbey and gave the Park to my buddy. He was so happy. I said you'll be less happy when you see what I replaced it with.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I used it for the first time when I swapped a drivetrain and after getting used to it it worked flawless.

I have as said no comparison with other brands but I really like the solid feel and build in general.

Since I am a sucker for good tools and like supporting domestic made especially when it is a small shop run by gear heads I give it two thumps up.

Needless to say my hanger was a bit off so I am extra happy that I got it. 🍻


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Stimulus check/card? Hm, already got Ewings with first one, what pimp bike stuff can I get now? Abbey HAG! Just got it couple days ago. I went and aligned all my hangers! Its such a pleasure to use. And shifting works noticeably better. Almost want to hang it up on wall as display. Did find a use for old Thompson seatpost bag.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Taroroot said:


> Stimulus check/card? Hm, already got Ewings with first one, what pimp bike stuff can I get now? Abbey HAG! Just got it couple days ago. I went and aligned all my hangers! Its such a pleasure to use. And shifting works noticeably better. Almost want to hang it up on wall as display. Did find a use for old Thompson seatpost bag.


No, no check yet and yeah I had the same idea.
Prior owner installed peg board so I might take advantage of that and put it on display.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

acer66 said:


> I might... put it on display.


This is pretty much what I see Abby as being.

I can buy a hammer for $20 or $180 and accomplish the same thing.
Abbey Bike Tools Team Issue Hammer | Tree Fort Bikes

The park HAG has and is still used by 99.9% of bike shops, generally without a problem, on countless bikes. Is one really going to fix what the other one won't? No.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

LarryFahn said:


> The park HAG has and is still used by 99.9% of bike shops, generally without a problem, on countless bikes. Is one really going to fix what the other one won't? No.


We have both and the Park is just a paper weight now. It may do the job but it's clumsy and inaccurate compared to the Abbey. With the Abbey tool I can get the hanger aligned to within 1mm 3x faster than I can get one to 3mm with the Park.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> We have both and the Park is just a paper weight now. It may do the job but it's clumsy and inaccurate compared to the Abbey. With the Abbey tool I can get the hanger aligned to within 1mm 3x faster than I can get one to 3mm with the Park.


To the laymen and home mechanic, what does that 2mm net you on a 1x12 drivetrain?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> To the laymen and home mechanic, what does that 2mm net you on a 1x12 drivetrain?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


The more precise the better. So more better.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Also I find it much easier to get it dialed with the Abbey and so I think I consistently do a better job when using it. No doubt the Park works but it isn't nearly as good. It's not necessary to spend extra cash on better equipment but if you're a professional or a home mechanic that appreciates good tools it's worth it imo. Even for a $180 hammer.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

First try.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Also I find it much easier to get it dialed with the Abbey and so I think I consistently do a better job when using it. No doubt the Park works but it isn't nearly as good. It's not necessary to spend extra cash on better equipment but if you're a professional or a home mechanic that appreciates good tools it's worth it imo. Even for a $180 hammer.


The reason you don't see his tools (in large part) in shops is because he doesn't make it easy for a shop to purchase them--as in, you need to purchase it _from him_. Some tools (at the time) like his cassette lockring tool were worth the difficulty, but there are other options there now, too. To compound, the tools are largely not aimed towards a high-volume shop, prizing compactness and light weight over durability. My travel bag might still have a few things in there, but there are other things I reach for if I am doing stationary work.

Park, Unior, Shimano, VAR, even Campagnolo (ha.) either sell their own tool(s) through an account you already have (Shimano), or sell them through distributors who you already work with.

I don't envy the difficulty of moving into the high-end boutique sector (like Stein and EVT have done, for the most part), but there it is.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

In plenty of shops that I have visited, the mechanics had their own quiver of high end tools that the shop would never buy as a communal shop tool. If you want quality, you buy.

Mechanic's in most every other industry are responsible to provide most all of their tools.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> Mechanic's in most every other industry are responsible to provide most all of their tools.


They also typically make real money.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> They also typically make real money.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


So bike mechanics make money that is unreal?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

acer66 said:


> So bike mechanics make money that is unreal?


Huh?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I was trying to be funny.?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

vintage campy, got 'er done BITD...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

127.0.0.1 said:


> vintage campy, got 'er done BITD...
> 
> View attachment 1933416


And it still works just as good!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I have (or had, at this point) a Park, Wolf tooth and a HAG. The HAG is, indeed, the nicest, and easiest to use of the bunch. What to you expect? That's what you're actually paying for.

I used to be a carpenter, given the comments here.. you guys really don't want to see my hammers, or know what they cost.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

LarryFahn said:


> And it still works just as good!


Yep, I used that one a ton back in the day when super record derailleurs were king. Those things were bomber and would function fine with the hanger aligned anywhere within a cm or 2.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> I used to be a carpenter, given the comments here.. you guys really don't want to see my hammers, or know what they cost


You might be missing the forest for the trees, here.

A Picard 12oz claw that is the same shape as an Estwing or Plumb, with the "same" handle will drive a nail just as well... It will, however, be finished nicer, with better tolerances.

A better comparison might be a gauging tool like a vernier caliper. The $5 special from harbor freight works okay, and is enough--even--for most bicycle stuff. A certified 0.01 caliper from Starrett or Mitutoyo works better, more accurately, in a more attractive package.

You do not need, however, a fully polished handle, laser etched markings, a digital readout, etc. Some are convenient, but others add nothing but looks.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Doubt it, you'd probably think $300 on a hammer is rediculous.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ A Titanium Stiletto or similar?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ A Titanium Stiletto or similar?


Exactly. Worth every penny.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> Doubt it, you'd probably think $300 on a hammer is rediculous.


That makes me think of the lessons learned many years ago when a non-bicycle person would ask how much my bike cost.

I just tell them under a $1,000. Don't think about telling them any more that.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

dysfunction said:


> Doubt it, you'd probably think $300 on a hammer is rediculous.


Not sure, given the make of hammer I posted, why you would think that. Simply: the most expensive, or even _an_ expensive tool is not always the best, nor the best bang-for-buck.

I tried to approach your world--now, look at mine: To the layman, a $2 cross-tip screwdriver is fine, good, even. I can use a Hazet screwdriver, if I want, for $40-50. For that price, it is an excellent tool--fits perfectly, and is constructed with top-notch metals, plastics, and surface treatments. A Vessel Megadora is 99% as functional, and costs $12-15. Could the handle be better? Sure. Could the finish on the metal be brighter/smoother? Absolutely. Could the screwdriver cost another $35? Definitely.

It sounds like you've already decided who/what I am, and have a neat box ready. My point is that an Abby HAG, used poorly, will deliver results just as bad as a Park DAG used poorly. The tool does not inherently make the adjustment better...it only allows the user to make finer adjustments. $800 vernier calipers don't measure accurately for you...you still need to use them correctly. A $500 torque wrench doesn't automatically make a part fastened properly. A $150 hammer (Gedore hybrid deadblow, for me) doesn't make a whiff any less damaging. $300 T-handles still strip out fasteners.

I might expect you to throw your HAG in the trash when you use an EVT Tru Arc, but even then, you must agree that there are diminishing returns. If the Park tool was as atrocious as people are making it out to be, it simply wouldn't sell.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

wschruba said:


> It sounds like you've already decided who/what I am, and have a neat box ready.


No, I've had a **** few weeks, I'm tired, not reading fully and clearly bitchy. For that, I do apologize.

You are correct, you do hit a point of diminishing returns. But, in general, good tools are worth purchasing. If you are going to regularly use them.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Spending money on high-end, top quality tools is not in everyone's best interest. If you do not wrench for a living, it's difficult to justify the cost/value association. But these level of tools often have an attraction, feel and overall quality that can transcend their function or cost. Just like our bikes and their cost are thought of by those who aren't bike enthusiasts. Most of us can associate with that one.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

wschruba said:


> If the Park tool was as atrocious as people are making it out to be, it simply wouldn't sell.


Who says that the PT is atrocious?

Besides people buy cheap and expensive crap all the time.

And adding to what Cleared2land said, how many on this site do you think bought a bike which potential they can fully utilize?

Same on cars, computers, phones etc etc..

To sum it up most of us buy stuff that can do things we will never use.

🍻


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

127.0.0.1 said:


> vintage campy, got 'er done BITD...
> 
> View attachment 1933416


I could hang one of their old tool set boxes on the wall as a functional art piece, so pretty.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

wschruba said:


> I might expect you to throw your HAG in the trash when you use an EVT Tru Arc, but even then, you must agree that there are diminishing returns. If the Park tool was as atrocious as people are making it out to be, it simply wouldn't sell.


I think the park tool sold well for a long time because it was pretty much the only game in town. It can get the job done but compared to the hag it's poorly designed and built. Their new one looks good and will probably be the one most shops purchase from here on out.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Who says that the PT is atrocious?
> 
> Besides people buy cheap and expensive crap all the time.
> 
> ...


Carbon!!!

Race cars, space ships. And bikes.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

The Abbey HAG design is just much simpler faster and easier to use than the park and their ilk. The length adjustment is fast and easy and measuring feeler locks in better and is more accurate. We aren't talking rocket science you can fashion a tool from a bolt and a straight stiff piece of steel and a ruler. I use a park but ditched the feeler and just use a caliper to measure the distance to the vale stem at multiple points around the wheel's circumference until I find the low spot and pull from there. If this was a tool I used often the time and energy difference would easily pay itself back over a few uses. I use mine maybe once a year so I've just lived with the less nice tool as it works and it's in my tool box.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

DeoreDX said:


> The Abbey HAG design is just much simpler faster and easier to use than the park and their ilk. The length adjustment is fast and easy and measuring feeler locks in better and is more accurate. We aren't talking rocket science you can fashion a tool from a bolt and a straight stiff piece of steel and a ruler. I use a park but ditched the feeler and just use a caliper to measure the distance to the vale stem at multiple points around the wheel's circumference until I find the low spot and pull from there. If this was a tool I used often the time and energy difference would easily pay itself back over a few uses. I use mine maybe once a year so I've just lived with the less nice tool as it works and it's in my tool box.


HAG makes sense if you are a shop, or have money to burn on cool tools

or dropping bikes so much your hangers bend every week

el'cheapo or an old campy is 100% fine at the expense of 
-a tiny bit of fiddling for accuracy,
-_maybe_ adding 2 minutes to the measuring time
-might not fit onto the threads if you have a funky dropout and parts blocking tool access


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I dont really have money to burn, but I do appreciate high quality tools.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I may have money to burn, not really sure

but a fleabay cheap wobbly hanger banger can be operated 100% as accurately as HAG. just need to fiddle more and cover your bases with what parts of it are inaccurate....and tape...and witness marks....

I would not use this in a shop no way


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I am fortunately enough in a position where I can feed my tool addiction and especially with a small domestic company like them I do not mind to spend a bit more.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

acer66 said:


> I can feed my tool addiction


It's a wonderfully satisfying addiction.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> HAG makes sense if you are a shop, or have money to burn on cool tools
> 
> or dropping bikes so much your hangers bend every week
> 
> ...


I don't know about that. I've used the park tool one for years and though I always thought it was ok I was never completely happy with it. The inherent slop combined with the need to periodically reposition the indicator marked by cheap o-rings never left me with a confident feeling that I got it bang-on.. With the HAG there is nearly zero slop and the ingenious way the indicator pivots not only speeds the process up but also makes for a more accurate adjustment ime. I can easily dial a hanger to 1mm tolerance or less and I don't that accuracy is possible with the Park, with that tool you get it to where you _*think*_ it's within 2mm or so and call it good.

The campy? Depends on the frame configuration and a few other factors but I think that tool is perfect for what it was designed for, and it wasn't designed for fiddly 12 speed derailleurs that demand precise alignment.

Is the near perfect accuracy and speed/ease of use necessary? Not for most I think.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

flashlights are my 'tool' addiction....trying to cut back.

latest are rovyvon aurora A series *keychain* lights
A-[single digit]-model









Aurora A2x Stainless Steel LED Keychain Flashlight


The upgraded Aurora A2 is made of stainless steel and has a higher output of 600 lumens. As an EDC keychain flashlight, it weighs 35.7g and has a length of 57.3mm. A higher capacity battery leads a longer runtime up to 30 hours, the battery is 260mAh and rechargeable, fully charged in 70 minutes.




www.rovyvon.com





not all night longest runtime, 
but for EDC ...mad bright or just a little... and multi modes, usb rechargeable
and they have insane customer service. they are happy to send 
replacements if something isn't right


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't know about that. I've used the park tool one for years and though I always thought it was ok I was never completely happy with it. The inherent slop combined with the need to periodically reposition the indicator marked by cheap o-rings never left me with a confident feeling that I got it bang-on.. With the HAG there is nearly zero slop and the ingenious way the indicator pivots not only speeds the process up but also makes for a more accurate adjustment ime. I can easily dial a hanger to 1mm tolerance or less and I don't that accuracy is possible with the Park, with that tool you get it to where you _*think*_ it's within 2mm or so and call it good.
> 
> The campy? Depends on the frame configuration and a few other factors but I think that tool is perfect for what it was designed for, and it wasn't designed for fiddly 12 speed derailleurs that demand precise alignment.
> 
> Is the near perfect accuracy and speed/ease of use necessary? Not for most I think.


I keep forgetting about...we have 12 cogs now, not 6

on a side note, i am feeling the pain of too beefy a hanger. My whole rear dropout is one fat CNC chunk...perfectly aligned. I can probaby stand on the hanger tab it's just chunky.

anyhow just ordered my second rear der for this rig...'cuz squeezing thru chunk and making timing mistake or sad legs....bash...it doing zero the hanger, but my shifting is suffering. just checked my der...bent just a bit


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I used my HAG last night on a customer build. Every time I use it I'm reminded how awesome it is.


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

How well do alignment tools work with hangers that bolt directly to the axle?

Here's mine for example, from a 2014 gt sensor. It is a pretty chunky boy.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

They work the same.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I got an alignment tool last year. But it seems that modern derailleur hangers are much stiffer; during a crash, the rd gets sacrificed instead of the hanger.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

TylerVernon said:


> I got an alignment tool last year. But it seems that modern derailleur hangers are much stiffer; during a crash, the rd gets sacrificed instead of the hanger.


This is my limited experience as well. I have Transition bikes and you cannot really bend their hangers. Older/cheaper bikes have bendable hangers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

arnea said:


> I have Transition bikes and you cannot really bend their hangers.


Yes, you can bend all late model Transition hangers that I have seen.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, perhaps I was just too afraid to break them. At least they need much more force than old school silver derailleur hangers.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

arnea said:


> This is my limited experience as well. I have Transition bikes and you cannot really bend their hangers. Older/cheaper bikes have bendable hangers.


Not true, I've straightened many Transition derailleur hangers. Also have straightened tons of hangers on other high quality modern bikes.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Well, my experience is that the only time I bent a hanger was on a Pivot, and that was only after the derailleur took a ride through the spokes.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TylerVernon said:


> Well, my experience is that the only time I bent a hanger was on a Pivot, and that was only after the derailleur took a ride through the spokes.


I don't think your experience is the norm. Maybe they're not bent in the way most people imagine but alignment is off on the majority of bikes I check.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The only time that I have ever seen or had a derailleur go into the spokes was a broken derailleur hanger. That's a lot to bend.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

On both mine and my wife’s (at that time new) Pivot Mach 4 SL the alignment of the derailleur hanger was (slightly) off. After aligning them shifting with XX1 AXS noticeably improved a bit. I find the Abbey HAG to be very nice, after having used the Park Tool DAG before that.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've joined the Abbey cult. I have a bike whose derailleur hanger bends if you look at it funny, and I just updated from 3x9 to 1x11. I had been looking at the Park Tool and the Chinese knock-offs thereof until I read this thread. The HAG showed up yesterday and I put it to work today. This may be the first time the derailleur hanger on this bike has been straight since it left the factory 14 years ago.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chucko58 said:


> I've joined the Abbey cult. I have a bike whose derailleur hanger bends if you look at it funny, and I just updated from 3x9 to 1x11. I had been looking at the Park Tool and the Chinese knock-offs thereof until I read this thread. The HAG showed up yesterday and I put it to work today. This may be the first time the derailleur hanger on this bike has been straight since it left the factory 14 years ago.


It's so nice I bend my hanger and then straighten it just for the hell of it now.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I checked 4 bikes so far and they were all out of wack, the worst a buddies bike with being around 5/16” off.


----------



## Karamantin (24 d ago)

Hi, 
Tell me, does anyone have experience using Abbey HUG on carbon frames? I am very interested in the possibility of using Pinarello DOGMA F on carbon frames, the Campy Super record 12 EPS groupset. Does HAG work on such frames and groups? Maybe someone used HAG on such things, I'm afraid the use of HAG will not damage the frame.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Karamantin said:


> Hi,
> Tell me, does anyone have experience using Abbey HUG on carbon frames? I am very interested in the possibility of using Pinarello DOGMA F on carbon frames, the Campy Super record 12 EPS groupset. Does HAG work on such frames and groups? Maybe someone used HAG on such things, I'm afraid the use of HAG will not damage the frame.
> Thank you for your help!


My Yeti is a carbon frame. Im sure there are many others who have used HAGs on many other frames, including carbon road frames. You prob put just as much stress on the frame sprinting that you do straightening a hanger with the tool.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, the Abby HAG will work on other carbon frames. 
I have had the Abby HAG for years and have used it on all kinds of carbon frames. 
Great tool!


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

I just used the Abbey Hag on my Mojo 4, no issues. I braced against the wheel and not the frame when bending the hanger….my wheel is also CF though so there’s that lol. I was quite surprised how easy it was to bend the hanger 1-2mm.


----------

